# Satin to Normal



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i put my gorgous Champane Satin doe to my very large handsome Fawn Normal Buck and the result
is 5 very Large Pinks 2 Bucks 3 Does and i havent had to cull anything so im well Chuffed Fingers crossed there 
will be some Fawns in this litter as im aiming to get my own line of Fawn Satins as no one seemed to have these gorgous 
mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice big mice.I'm going to put a but in there,your fawn has white feet .Once you get your numbers up you will need to select the ones with orange feet as pale ones are a fault.They look good and fit though.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

K will do it may be the lighting tbh this camara isnt the best for pets, He did win best Fawn over the weekend so i would of thought that would have been picked up.
i will double check him again.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

well colour has come though now theres 3 Fawns (2 bucks, 1 doe) one very light fawn doe and one champane doe thier sooo big and fat though they look like little rhinos :shock: bit worried on these tbh or is it just puppy fat?


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

PICS! I want to see rhino babies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice pair!

cant wait for pics


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The fatter the babies the better. If you have fat roly poly mice they are being well fed


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

thought they may be to fat like the reds go so i was abit worried.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

All 3 colours not sure wat they are for sure though
















All the babes


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Dove, dark champagne and either Argente or really pale fawn.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty little chubsters!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this mouse is 6.5 weeks old and already the feet are colouring up nicely.It's really important to watch for these little things and once you have a good number of breeders apply selection strictly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE the second photo. What a great profile that mouse has! Lovely roman nose!


----------

